# Sexing millipedes



## Lynyrdpede (Feb 16, 2015)

Dear Insectors!

My name is Mark and I have a love for insects and lizards. I love being in the presence of all animals, it reminds me of the true nature of humanity. So there is the philosophy and now here is the problem..

I spent between the age of 17 and 29 travelling, now I have settles down I have started to have time to look after animals and my first purchase is a leopard gecko and two African Train Millipedes.

The Gecko is fine, she is on her own and very happy. When I went to buy the milli though there were two cuddles up together and I could not bare to separate them. The shop had no idea how old they were or what sex. Keen to take them away from a pet shop that seemed half assed, I bought them both home.

My girlfriend, who hates insects, is very worried that we will wake up one morning to find a million babies around the house.

So is there anyway to tell the sex and should they do the naughty how and what am I to expect with caring for the young?

Anyone that could help would be amazing individual :notworthy:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

http://insects.about.com/od/keepingliveinsects/qt/How-To-Sex-Pet-Millipedes.htm


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

Three ways to sex millipedes depending on species.The big black African,the males are a smooth shiny surface,while the females are a dull matt,the theory being that when they copulate the male can grip the female securely.The other method is to look for the modified legs at the anterior end of the male with which he will use to deposit his sperm into the female.the only difficulty with this is opening the coiled millipede to examine it,they tend to coil quite tightly and I am always afraid of damaging them although I have never yet.The other way is to look at them from above the mature females will show a wider girth from about half or two thirds of the posterior end while the males will be parallel.This swelling on the females is the ovaries that run down the sides and is usually quite noticeable Dependingon the species one of these methods should prove gender.As for breeding some species are not that easy requiring just the right conditions to get going,They are egg layers and if they do breed will just remain in the substrate with the adults.Good luck with them,and don't forget to wash the hands after handling them as they secrete a repugnatorial when stressed.
Let us know how you get on with them
Terry


----------

